# Billboard



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been hearing about this billboard, supposed to be right near where the Oscars were held. he he he he. :lol: :lol: :lol:










It would have been fun to see the look on their faces.  

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe they should get over it. Or, they could all get together and cry us a river. Maybe Barbara could sing it for us. 
:fiddle:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hollywierd is spelt wrong        

Just love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

WMD
I wil not be a nation builder.

Who said all this?

G.W.Bush


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Spending money to rub a groups nose in something, quite conservativesque.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> conservativesque.


Hey, is that anything like caucazoid?

Kind of like the "is Bush wrong about ethanol"?

:fiddle:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > conservativesque.
> ...


So checking someone on *****ing me out for something that their candidate endorses is the same thing as rubbing someones nose in a victory? I wanted justice, I see no justice comming from this ad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_[quote:1zq6xslp said:


> TigerI wanted justice


[/quote]

Huh???? I don't understand. We didn't agree with you on ethanol and that was a crime????? You want justice, or vindication? Research is good, your corn ethanol is bad. I hope that clears that up. Glad to help.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

When it comes to the group of people who's nose got rubbed in it,

HELL YEAH IT'S WORTH IT!

But then neither the Republican party nor President Bush had anything to do with the billboard.

M_T the fact that you have posted your normal drivel makes to worth it as well.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunt1

You know your right. It does serve a serious purpose. It tells these idiots in Hollyweird how off the wall they are. The good part is maybe a little embarrassment will open a few eyes. They need to get in touch with reality. I would chip in to put one up in every blue state.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Militant_[quote:hat24oc2 said:
> 
> 
> > TigerI wanted justice


Huh???? I don't understand. We didn't agree with you on ethanol and that was a crime????? You want justice, or vindication? Research is good, your corn ethanol is bad. I hope that clears that up. Glad to help.[/quote]

Nope, simply that you guys follow whatever Bush says to a T most of the time, and when he disagreed with you, I decided to bring it up. This billboard accomplishes nothing.



> But then neither the Republican party nor President Bush had anything to do with the billboard.


Yeah Bush didn't have anything to do with the swift boat vet commercials either right? :lol:



> M_T the fact that you have posted your normal drivel makes to worth it as well.


In that it doesn't agree with what you believe? In that case expect plenty more drivel.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love that billboard! They should put more of them up! :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

They forgot to put Chris Rock on the billboard:

Chris Rock:

Hey, a lot of people like to bash Bush. I'm not going to bash Bush here
tonight. I saw Fahrenheit 9-11 and I think Bush is a genius. I think
Bush did some things this year nobody in this room could do. Nobody in
this room could pull off, okay? 'Cause Bush basically reapplied for his
job this year. Now can you imagine applying for a job and while you're
applying for that job, there's a movie in every theater in the country
that shows how much you suck at that job? It'd be hard to get hired,
wouldn't it? [laughter]

I watched Fahrenheit, I learned some stuff, man. Bush did some things
you could never get away with at your job there, never, ever ever. You
know, when Bush got into office, they had a surplus of money. Now
there's like a 70 trillion dollar deficit. Now, just imagine if you
worked at The Gap. [laughter] You're closin' out your register and its
70 trillion dollars short. The average person would get in trouble for
somethin' like that, right? Not Bush, no. [extended applause]

Then, then he started a war. That's cool, support the troops, he started
a war. Now let's imagine you worked at The Gap. You're 70 trillion
behind on your register and then you start a war with Banana Republic
[laughter] 'cause you say they got toxic tank tops over there. Ya have
the war, people are dyin, a thousand Gap employees are dead, that's
right, bleedin' all over the khakis, ya finally take over Banana
Republic and then you find out they never made tank tops in the first
place.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I just read a articile on the Russian's new nuc. missile. where they russ. claim our defense sheild Mr. Bush is building will not be able to defend against. The admin. had this to say:
The Bush administration has said its prospective missile defense system would be aimed against potential missile threats from nations such as *Iraq* or North Korea, and would be unable to fend off a massive nuclear strike Russia is capable of launching
He still believes Iraq has nuc. missile's. DAHHHHHHH.


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

Nazi leader Hermann Goering, interviewed by Gustave Gilbert during the Easter recess of the Nuremberg trials, 1946 April 18, quoted in Gilbert's book 'Nuremberg Diary.

Goering: Why, of course, the people don't want war. Why would some poor slob on a farm want to risk his life in a war when the best that he can get out of it is to come back to his farm in one piece.Naturally, the common people don't want war; neither in Russia, nor in England, nor in America, nor for that matter in Germany. That is understood. But, after all, it is the leaders of the country who determine the policy and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship.

Gilbert: There is one difference. In a democracy the people have some say in the matter through their elected representatives, and in the United States only Congress can declare wars.

Goering: Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country."

Hmm, sounds to me like Bush was using the same tactics as the Nazi's. Gives me a lot of confidence in our president :eyeroll: Why did over 59 million people vote for him? Because they're unwilling to look at the facts and because the democratic party failed to lower themselves to the same level of campaigning as the conservatives. They were constantly bashing Kerry, yet there weren't near the number of attack ads against Bush. I agree with M_T, that billboard is very conservativesque


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Seabass you watched Fox last night too.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

COOL board, I'm all for rubbin their noses in it. Bunch a wackadoo's, as the kids would say.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

the_duckinator said:


> Hmm, sounds to me like Bush was using the same tactics as the Nazi's. Gives me a lot of confidence in our president :eyeroll: Why did over 59 million people vote for him? Because they're unwilling to look at the facts and because the democratic party failed to lower themselves to the same level of campaigning as the conservatives. They were constantly bashing Kerry, yet there weren't near the number of attack ads against Bush. I agree with M_T, that billboard is very conservativesque


Dan Blather .......... err, I mean Rather would be proud of you boy. Really, he would. Just knowing we have you and Blather looking out for those poor lost 59 million souls will make me sleep easier tonight ....... :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the democratic party failed to lower themselves


What do you consider it when half a dozen top democrats go to a school have their picture taken, and say the republicans want to starve your children. The republicans didn't convince me to be conservative, the liberals did.

Remember when the democrats made a big deal bout Dan Quayle spelling potato wrong. Quayle looked silly, but in the end the magnitude of the liberal response made them look petty. I'll take a misspelled word over a personality flaw every time.


----------

